# Color closest to Marina Blue



## my67goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Can anybody suggest what 1967 GTO color was closest to 1967 Chevy Marina Blue. (My favorite color) When I look at car colors online it is very difficult to get an accurate shade. Maybe somebody could just tell me. I don't want to paint it the chevy blue that would be a sin. I want to paint it a correct blue for the given year.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tyrol Blue should be closest to Marina Blue. 
You can see a lot of Tyrol Blue car pics at Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Funny thing is... There was so much competition between GM divisions (particularly Chevy and Pontiac), that some of the colors were the exact same formula (saved GM some bucks, right?), but Chevy would not allow Pontiac to use the name. Take for instance, Hugger Orange versus Carousel Red, they are the EXACT same mix!


----------



## tlillard23 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am sure there is a color match on the major brands of paint... Go look it up. Duplicolor?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

"I am sure there is a color match on the major brands of paint... Go look it up."

That's how I came up with Tyrol Blue; it is the same paint code as Chevrolet's Marina Blue.


----------

